

Why Does Software Cost So Much? - scylla
http://www.stsc.hill.af.mil/crosstalk/1994/10/xt94d10h.asp

======
Jaggu
Why in the world I would read 1994 article about software cost? We are in 2007
- you shouldn't even try to compare.

~~~
Goladus
Well, if the article is good enough then it shouldn't matter when it was
written. Old==Bad and New==Good can get you pretty confused.

------
edw519
As much as I like DeMarco, I have never agreed with his argument here.

The reason software costs so much is that most people DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE
DOING.

That's why, in our industry, things don't gradually get better. They become
obsolete and get leapfrogged.

